# And they said it couldn't (or shouldn't) be done.... Peugeot ao8 SS conversion



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi guys...

been 5 mo in the making and i've wanted to post this project....

My friend came across this ao8 bike in hard rubbish  and kindly donated it to me... t'was the typical yellow peugeot, mid 70s model, with an impacted rear rim and heaps of spot rust here and there wherever paint was missing... that said, rust was superficial and it all seemed in good nick.... judging on the pristine condition of the cogs and hub internals, i'd say the previous owner impacted the rim early in its life and never fixed it, and instead the next 30yrs or so saw it collect dust in a shed someplace in Melbourne, Australia.

i took on the challenge to convert it to a modern SS not knowing much about the peugeot bikes and what it would take...

i wont bore you all with the challenges of dealing with the french standard .... but suffice to say, in the end, i'm very happy to give this old girl a new lease of life.... gone are the horrible pump pegs and shifter bosses (grinded away), as are the steel 27" araya rims, crappy seat and cottered cranks.... in come Rigida (fr) tubbie 700c dbl eyeletted rims, brooks saddle and some nice 1/8th inch SS cranks...

tough new white powder-coat finish...

can't wait to ride her tomorrow... :thumbsup:

link to album: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=173484&id=668021067&l=da80384c34


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nicely done. I liked that you documented the process of building it up.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks stunning. Well worth the hard work. Love the white/brown too!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I should know this, but what are the differences between the A08 and the U08?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is beautiful...Well done


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks guys! :blush2: 


bicyclerepairman said:


> I should know this, but what are the differences between the A08 and the U08?


yeah, pretty similar... the only easily visual differences i could pick up is that the UO8 has chrome finishes on the fork, whereas the AO8 is just painted...

yup, even more lower end...  

otherwise same/similar kit - both with touring eyelets... might have to find a nice chrome rear rack somewhere...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice. the '08's ride very well.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Very, very nice. Well done.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow. that's just awesome right there... I think I'd really like to build up/restore an old bike... Hmmm


----------



## yaleman (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful... I wish I could find a bike like that in the rubbish... sounds like time to scope out the kerbside collection more often


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Really came out nice. Almost makes me wish I'd powder coated my old Raleigh white because the honey Brooks and bar tape just look great.

I'm in favor of anything that keeps those nice old bikes on the road.

Oh, and as Dave Hickey once said, "Extra style points for the gumwall tires!"


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Looks great! Nice choice of colors, too.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

BAAAAD!! :thumbsup:


----------

